# الأسس التصميمية للمنشآت السياحية



## مهم (18 فبراير 2008)

:15::15: :15: 
إن تصميم القرية السياحية هو توزيع لعناصر برنامج معين علي الموقع المختار يحقق علاقات وظيفية سليمة ومناسبة بين مكونات البرنامج ذات الوظائف المختلفة .​ 

بالإضافة إلى الخدمات الترفيهية التي تؤديها هذه المنتجعات إلا أنه يجب أن يتوافر في المنتجع شروط خاصة لكي تغطي الحاجات الاستثمارية مما يحقق ازدهارا اقتصاديا ملحوظا وقد يتم ذلك عن طريق إعطاء المنتجع طابعا معماريا مميزا أو خلق صورة قوية لتبقي دائما في ذاكرة السائح وأيضا تناغم المنشآت مع المكونات الطبيعية للموقع الذي تقع فيه القرية السياحية بحيث يصبح كعنصر من عناصر الطبيعة . وبذلك يمكن تحقيق الأهداف الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والوصول بالمخطط لكي يكون متكاملا . كل منتجع في منطقة معينة يمثل ملامح فردية تتطلب حلول معمارية وتخطيطية مبتكرة, وهناك عدة عوامل اجتماعية هامة وأساسية تؤثر في تصميم وتخطيط أغلب المنتجعات السياحية أهمها:​ 
(1) الهدوء الشديد والوحدة إذا لزم الأمر.​ 
(2) البعد عن مفردات الحياة اليومية وروتينها.​ 
(3) إمكانية الاتصال بنوعيات أخرى من البشر والاندماج معهم دون الحاجة إلى استخدام الأسماء ,والتعرف على عاداتهم وتقاليدهم التي هي غالبا ما تختلف مع طبيعة وثقافة سكان المدن ذوى الفكر المتحضر العصري.ولقد كان لمصر تجربة خاصة في هذا المضمار حيث قامت بعض القرى السياحية بمدينتي الغردقة ومطروح بعمل رحلات في الصحراء (سفاري) للتعرف علي طبيعتها الخاصة ومعرفة خصائصها وخصائص سكانها .​ 
(4) توافر أماكن لممارسة الرياضة كعنصر ترفيهي هام والتي يصعب القيام بها في المدن مثل رياضة التزحلق علي الماء والغوص والسباحة .. الخ . فهذه النشاطات يصعب الاستمتاع بها في المدن إلا في نطاق ضيق ومحدود.​ 
(5) يجب أن تتوافر في الغرف صفة الخدمة الفردية لتخدم الفرد والأسرة في نفس الوقت .​ 
(6) توفير منطقة خدمة رجال الأعمال والمسئولين للاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية لتحقيق كل متطلباتهم .​ 

الأسس التصميمية الأولية لعمل المنتجعات السياحية :​ 
-- مما لا شك فيه أن خلق صورة أو طابع للقرية في ذهن السائح يعد من أهم الأسس التصميمية لعمل المنتجعات السياحية حيث تعطى للسائح صورة يمكنه تذكرها,وهذا يمكن تحقيقه بعدة طرق منها:​ 
(1) الاستفادة القصوى من الموقع وجغرافيته.​ 
(2) عمل خطة لتنمية القرية مستقبليا.​ 
(3) الاستغلال الأمثل للموارد الطبيعية المتاحة.​ 
(4) وضع تصور للخدمات المتاحة من خلال الموقع والمناخ.​ 
(5) توفير الفرص للاتصال بالأشخاص المحليين والتعريف بالثقافات المختلفة.​ 
-- من الملاحظ انه لا توجد قواعد ثابتة تصلح لتصميم المنتجعات السياحية ولكن ذلك يتطلب تخطيط فردى,والنماذج القادمة سوف توضح بعض الأسس التي قد يستعان بها في عمل تصميمات القرى السياحية:​ 

الاتصال بالطبيعة:​ 
قد يكون الاتصال مرئيا كمنظر بانورامي جميل من الشرفة,او ماديا حيث يعطى الفرصة للسائح للمس العناصر الطبيعية المحيطة كالأشجار والأزهار والصخور,وفي بعض الأحيان يتجمع العنصران سويا .ومن الملاحظ أن الاتصال المادي لا يمكن أن يحدث إذا استخدمنا نوعيات المباني المرتفعة وبالتالي فالحلول المعمارية ذات الارتفاعات الصغيرة تحقق مرونة اكثر في التخطيط العام وتكون اكثر قربا من العناصر الطبيعية (بحيرات-أشجار-انهار).​ 
وفي كثير من الأحيان قد تمتد العناصر الطبيعية لتتغلغل داخل المنتجع.​ 
ولذا فانه تجب مراعاة استغلال المنتجع للمنظر العلم سواء أكان متنزها أو بحرا أو جبلا فتكون فتحاته كلها على الخارج لا الداخل.​ 

تصميم الموقع العام:​ 
هو عبارة عن وضع المنشات في تشكيل مجسم ومتكامل من المباني والفراغات بما يحقق العلاقات المختلفة المطلوبة بين مكونات البرنامج من الناحية الوظيفية والتشكيلية ويشمل تصميم الموقع العام ما يلي:​ 
(1) اختيار الموقع.​ 
(2) دراسة العلاقات الوظيفية.​ 
(3) دراسة شبكة الطرق و وسائل النقل.​ 
(4) دراسة التشكيل البصري.​ 

أولا اختيار الموقع:​ 
ويعتبر من أهم العوامل التي تتدخل في نجاح القرية أو فشله , وهناك شروط عامة يستلزم توافرها في أي موقع وهي :​ 
ـ سهولة الوصول إليه . ​ 
ـ تناسب مساحة الموقع مع عدد المباني والجمهور المتوقع .​ 
ـ طبيعة الأرض وتنوعها لامكانية التنوع في التشكيل مع تجنب العناصر التي يصعب التحكم فيها .​ 
ـ طبيعة المنطقة المحيطة سواء كانت مسطحات خضراء أو مباني وأشكالها والمناظر التي يمكن رؤيتها من القرية .​ 
ثم معرفة نوعية المباني لامكان اختيار الموقع المناسب له , فعلي المستوي القومي الشامل لجميع الأنشطة يستحسن اختيار الموقع خارج المدينة , علاقته بالمدينة وبالمطار والميناء بواسطة خطوط المواصلات السريعة.​ 

ثانيا دراسة العلاقات الوظيفية :​ 
إن تصميم القرية هو توزيع لعناصر برنامج معين علي الموقع المختار يحقق علاقات وظيفية سليمة ومناسبة بين مكونات البرنامج ذات الوظائف المختلفة وتشمل (أماكن انتظار السيارات والمداخل والمخارج والمسطحات الخضراء والمسطحات المائية والمباني الدائمة والمواصلات الداخلية من ممرات مشاة إلى ممرات خدمة ومساحات التجمع …) وللوصول بهذه العلاقات إلي الحل الأنسب ينبغي أولا دراسة الإمكانيات المتاحة بالموقع سواء من الناحية الطبوغرافية أو البصرية أو وجود مزايا طبيعية ومناطق أثرية تستغل لمصلحة التصميم , ثانيا محاولة ملاءمتها مع البرنامج المطلوب بأنسب موقع ممكن . وعلي أساس الشروط المطلوبة والإمكانيات المتاحة يتم تقسيم المناطق في الموقع حيث توزع مواقف السيارات قرب المداخل وتحسب مسطحاتها حيث تكون كافية لعدد الزوار المتوقع كما يراعا وضعها في مسطحات مستوية من الموقع , أما المداخل فيجب توفير العدد الكافي منها مع توزيعها بحيث لا تؤدي إلى اختناق الحركة وتختصر زمن انتظار الزائر إلى الحد الأدنى . ​ 
أما الفندق والموتيلات وتشكل العنصر الأساسي في القرية فتوزع تبعا لطبيعة الأرض كذلك حسب ما تقتضيه الدراسات البصرية للموقع من علاقات بين المباني والمسطحات الخضراء والبحيرات الطبيعية والصناعية ..​ 

ثالثا دراسة المرور:​ 
تتأثر شبكة الممرات والمواصلات الداخلية بطبوغرافية الموقع وبوضع العناصر المختلفة التي تربط بينها ,ويجب أن توفي عدة شروط أساسية أهمها :​ 
ـ سهولة الوصول إلى أي مكان بالموقع , مع تحقيق الأمان .​ 
ـ إن يكون التنظيم العام للشبكة سهلا وبسيطا ومساعدا في وضوح الهيكل العام للتصميم وبالتالي تكون أساس دراسة التشكيل البصري للموقع , وتنقسم الشبكة إلى :​ 
( أ ) طرق للمشاة . (ب) وسائل مواصلات داخلية .​ 

( أ ) طرق المشاة :​ 
يجب مراعاة الآتي في تصميم طرق المشاة :​ 
-- أن يكون السير فيها آمنا و ذلك بفصلها عن خطوط المواصلات الداخلية و تخصيص مسطحات كافية صلبة للوقوف والسير حيث يؤدى عدم توفرها إلى السير في المسطحات الخضراء .​ 
-- سلامة حركة المرور بها و ذلك بإيجاد مسطحات تجمع صغيرة بعيدة عن مركز التجمع الرئيسي تصلها به ممرات صغيرة ,و هذا يساعد على سرعة وسهولة الاتصال بين مختلف النقاط في الموقع كما يساعد أيضا على سيولة الحركة .​ 
-- دراستها على أساس المسافة التي يستطيع الفرد سيرها دون تعب و ذلك بتوزيع أماكن الراحة من مقاعد عامة كما يراعى التنوع في معالجة الطرق و تحقيق عنصر المفاجأة بغرض تخفيف الشعور بالملل .​ 
-- و أثناء الليل تضاء طرق المشاة بإضاءة شديدة أو خافتة تبعا لمتطلبات التصميم و الحد الأدنى للإضاءة هو الذي يحول دون وقوع حوادث,فتضاء المعوقات مثل الحواجز الحجرية ودرجات السلالم و أحواض الزهور و يجب أن تضاء مساحات التجمع بشدة حيث أن التجمعات الضخمة من الناس ينتج عنها ظلالا عديدة كما تمتص مقدارا من الضوء .​ 
-- كما يمكن فصل المواصلات عن طرق المشاة برفعها عن الأرض .​ 
-- كما يمكن عمل الميادين الفرعية التي تصب فيها الممرات الصغيرة المتفرعة من مركز التجمع الرئيسي على سهولة الاتصال بين مختلف النقط في الموقع كما يمكن أن يؤكد شكلها الهيكل العام للتصميم .​ 

رابعا دراسة التشكيل البصري للموقع :​ 
يعتبر التشكيل البصري عنصرا بارزا في تصميم الموقع ,و يشمل :​ 
( أ ) معالجة الموقع .​ 
(ب) دراسة العلاقات البصرية بين المباني و الفراغات.​ 
(ج) أثاث الموقع .​ 

أولا معالجه الموقع :​ 
تبدأ الدراسة البصرية بمعالجة الموقع , فإما أن يكون الاجتهاد في تأكيد طبيعة الموقع و المحافظة عليه و ذلك باستئصال ما يفسد التجانس و إضافة ما يؤكد طبيعة الموقع و يبرزه , أو أن يكون الاتجاه إلى القضاء على ما يؤكد هذا الطابع أو تعديله .​ 
و من ذلك يجب الحرص على تأكيد طبيعة الموقع حيث تمتد المباني على الموقع متداخلة مع الممرات و الأشجار و المسطحات الخضراء .​ 

ثانيا دراسة العلاقات البصرية بين المباني و الفراغات :​ 
و تأتى بعد معالجة علاقة المباني بالموقع دراسة العلاقات البصرية التي تربط المباني و الفراغات المحيطة بها .​ 
ففي التصميم الموحد تأخذ المباني شكلا موحدا أو مجموعة أشكال محدودة ,و هنالك لا يكون التشكيل صعبا .​ 
فالتشابه في الألوان والمواد والتفاصيل وبالتالي في الشكل النهائي للمباني أو وجود إيقاع معين بين المباني والفراغات أو فكرة مسيطرة علي التصميم يساعد على تخيل ما يؤكد الترابط البصري والوحدة التي تظهر للسائرين على مختلف سرعاتهم حيث تتدخل السرعة في ربط البعيد بالقريب و تحقيق الاستمرار الفراغي .​ 
أما التصميم الحر حيث الحرية في تشكيل المباني نجد أن المشكلة الأساسية هي إيجاد تجانس واستمرار فراغي والمباني محاطة بفراغات مختلفة في الشكل والوظيفة .​ 
ويكون نجاح تصميم الموقع من الناحية البصرية بتحقيق راحة المشاهد البصرية والنفسية ، وذلك بإشباع الرغبات والاحتياجات المتعددة الجوانب للنفسيات المختلفة للأفراد علي قدر الإمكان .وللوصول إلى التجانس والاستمرار المطلوبين ينبغي تحديد الهيكل العام للتشكيل ,بالحد من المبالغة في تنافر أشكال وأحجام المباني المختلفة مع أيجاد عنصر مسيطر في التصميم لربط الموقع بصريا ويكون ذلك :​ 
-- إما بتصنيف المساحات ، فتجمع المساحات الصغيرة منفصلة عن المساحات الكبيرة وبذلك تضمن العلاقات المنظورة ​ 
أما العنصر المسيطر فهو المناطق الخضراء والغابات التي ربطت أنحاء الموقع .​ 

ثالثا أثاث الموقع :​ 
يعتبر أثاث الموقع من المكملات الأساسية للدراسة البصرية ويشمل النباتات والنافورات واعمدة الإنارة والعناصر الفنية ..الخ ، التي تعطي عند العناية بدراستها وحدة وترابطها رغم التنافر في أشكال المباني .​ 
ولا يقتصر أثاث الموقع علي الناحية البصرة ،فهو أحيانا يكون ذات وظيفة أساسية .​ 
فالنباتات والمسطحات الخضراء علاوة علي مجموعات الألوان والملمس والتأثيرات المختلفة التي تكتمل بها التكوينات المعمارية في القرية سواء في الليل أو النهار ،لها تأثيرا مناخيا علي الموقع وتتغير في الكمية والنوع تبعا للمناخ المحيط فهي مستحبة في المناخ الحار الجاف لتلطيف الجو ومكروهة حيث الحرارة والرطوبة العالية .​ 
كما يمكن استخدامها لترسيب الأتربة حيث تهب إما في المناطق الباردة فيفضل الأشجار غير دائمة الخضرة لكي لا يتراكم الجليد علي أوراقها ، وتعطي النافورات ومسطحات المياه إحساسا منعشا ورقيقا يتوازن مع جفاف المباني وشدتها كما توفر أماكن شعرية للرواد.​ 
ويجب الاهتمام بتصميم شكل النافورات وتناسب حجمها مع المقياس العام للنظر المحيط بحيث تعطي تعبيرا واحدا ومتماسكا يساعد في ربط الموقع بصريا .​ 
أما أعمدة الإنارة فيجب ألا تبدو قبيحة أثناء النهار فتشوه المنظر العام ، ويكون هذا بإخفائها عن طريق رفعها فوق مستوي النظر أو تبسيط شكلها ما أمكن وتكرارها دون تغيير حتى بعتادها الناظرة ولا يلتفت إليها كعنصر موجود فعلا في التصميم ، أو بإدخالها كعنصر ظاهر يساهم بفعالية في تأكيد الطابع العام للقرية.​ 
وهناك عناصر أخري لا تقل في أهميتها عن العناصر السابقة : ​ 
فالعناصر الفنية مثل تماثيل ولوحات النحت والتكوينات تكون مركزا للفراغ كما انها تربط الفراغات المختلفة وتتدخل في تبليطات الممرات في توجيه وتوضيح حركة السير داخل الموقع كذلك الدرجات التي تصل بين المستويات المختلفة وأكشاك الاستعلامات والبيع ولوحات الإعلان ، ويؤدي الاهتمام بتصميمها إلى الترابط والتماسك البصري للموقع.​ 

:55: :55: :55: ​


----------



## مهم (18 فبراير 2008)

انشالله يستفيد الجميع من هذى المعلومات


----------



## مهم (19 فبراير 2008)

انشالله يستفيد الجميع من هذى المعلومات


----------



## محمود010 (20 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهم (20 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك يا اخ محمود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وحش العمارة (20 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خـــــــير الجزاءوالثناء
ورزقكم وبارك لــــك


----------



## مهم (21 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير ياوحشة العمارة وبارك الله فيكى


----------



## نجرو555 (21 فبراير 2008)

الموضوع جميل جد ا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهم (21 فبراير 2008)

:31: شكرا لك يانجرو وجزاك الله خير:31: ​


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (3 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مايزنر (3 أبريل 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات الرائعة...


----------



## صفا الغنيمى (4 أبريل 2008)

مرسى على المعلومات القيمه دى


----------



## مهم (5 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لكم على ردودكم الجميلة


----------



## great fence (6 أبريل 2008)

احسنت و جزيت خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## ايهاب نصر (7 أبريل 2008)

برجاء وضع المصدر للآفاده


----------



## مهم (7 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## masa_arch2010 (16 أبريل 2008)

lمعلومات جيده جدا وياريت الناس تعمل بها


----------



## مهم (17 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك ياmasa_arcrch2010على الرد الجميل


----------



## arcmuq2010 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

اشكرك كل من يتعب ويجتهد في هذاالموقع لتوفير المعلومات للمشتركين:56:


----------



## هيبة ملك444 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مهم قال:


> :15::15: :15:
> إن تصميم القرية السياحية هو توزيع لعناصر برنامج معين علي الموقع المختار يحقق علاقات وظيفية سليمة ومناسبة بين مكونات البرنامج ذات الوظائف المختلفة .​
> 
> بالإضافة إلى الخدمات الترفيهية التي تؤديها هذه المنتجعات إلا أنه يجب أن يتوافر في المنتجع شروط خاصة لكي تغطي الحاجات الاستثمارية مما يحقق ازدهارا اقتصاديا ملحوظا وقد يتم ذلك عن طريق إعطاء المنتجع طابعا معماريا مميزا أو خلق صورة قوية لتبقي دائما في ذاكرة السائح وأيضا تناغم المنشآت مع المكونات الطبيعية للموقع الذي تقع فيه القرية السياحية بحيث يصبح كعنصر من عناصر الطبيعة . وبذلك يمكن تحقيق الأهداف الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والوصول بالمخطط لكي يكون متكاملا . كل منتجع في منطقة معينة يمثل ملامح فردية تتطلب حلول معمارية وتخطيطية مبتكرة, وهناك عدة عوامل اجتماعية هامة وأساسية تؤثر في تصميم وتخطيط أغلب المنتجعات السياحية أهمها:​
> ...


_أشكرك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة_


----------



## mohamed2009 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## Alinajeeb (28 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومات قيمة

بارك الله فيك


----------



## باربى ستار (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد معلومات عن ملاعب الجولف


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على المعلومات


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (15 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## نوار7 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## WESSOUMA (24 سبتمبر 2010)

Thank you


----------



## سمر مضوي (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

